# Ella



## SGHILLUSTRATION (May 25, 2011)

Ella after one of her many mishaps....


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Omg, what happened? It sucks when you have to fork out heaps of money to the vet.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Awww.. Poor thing! What happend to her? she looks very sorry for her self lol


----------



## SGHILLUSTRATION (May 25, 2011)

She cut her toe open on something, shes always cutting herself but this is the first time ive had to take her to the vet - it was awful! You cant explain whats happening to them. Yes it was a financial pain, i'm insured now!


----------



## SGHILLUSTRATION (May 25, 2011)

Shes still off it on anaesthetic in the pic, think thats why she looks so bewildered!


----------

